# Dwarf Gouramis Spawned...Help!



## NegativeLogic (Apr 25, 2010)

Well, it's been a weird couple of days. Yesterday, I found my very colourful female dwarf gourami had actually died overnight (for no apparent reason) and today I saw my male and very drab female spawning (about 10 minutes ago).

I've never had any of my fish actually breed (not counting shrimp) before that I know of...so I'm at a bit of a loss. Currently the male is defending his bubble nest very aggressively.

Any advice would be appreciated. Current tank mates are cherry barbs, otocinclus, amano and blue pearl shrimp.

Thanks!


----------

